
Ask HN: The Best Discovered Podcast in 2020? - bfoks
Which podcast that you discovered in 2020 has the best signal vs. noise ratio?
======
tannerbrockwell
I just discovered the news / comedy podcast No Agenda. [1] Hosted by Adam
Curry and John Dvorak. Apparently this has been a thing now for ten years!?
Sort of a hidden treasure. Adam was on Joe Rogan recently to talk about how he
invented the Podcast format years ago. [2] It seemed to capture a lot of Adams
enthusiasm for researching and explaining what makes the world tick.

I find that No Agenda consistently delivers insight and entertains, with a
producer driven podcast twice a week. I am grateful I found them as my commute
is much more entertaining! While they fund this based on donations, they
accept no Advertising so it has a very refreshing feel to it.

[1]: [http://www.noagendashow.com/](http://www.noagendashow.com/) [2]:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NaPKrZTUoUs](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NaPKrZTUoUs)

